# Andersonville Theological Seminary



## 71CH

Hi everyone. Quick question. Does anybody know anything about this school in Georgia? Thanks.


----------



## Edward

I googled it up, since I don't recall having heard of it when I was living in Southwest Ga. and occasionally working in Camilla. It appears to have no legitimate accreditation. 

" Q. Is ATS accredited?
A. We are privately accredited through Transworld Accrediting Commission
out of Riverside,CA."

I did find this somewhat amusing:

" Q. What kind of diploma (degree) will I receive?
A. Our degrees are printed by Josten’s, which is one of the largest graduation
businesses in the country."

I'd be a bit shy about a non-online distance learning program that only requires a GED for admission and which grants MDivs.


----------



## jogri17

Edward said:


> I'd be a bit shy about a non-online distance learning program that only requires a GED for admission and which grants MDivs.



That seems valid enough  Going from High school diploma to Masters is a bit odd eh!


----------



## Herald

71CH said:


> Hi everyone. Quick question. Does anybody know anything about this school in Georgia? Thanks.



Please establish your signature by following these instructions: http://www.puritanboard.com/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_signaturereqtsfaq

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne

Andersonville, hm?
School's only been in existence for fourteen months, but it has already established a reputation for being particularly rigorous and especially unwelcoming towards guys from the South.
Sixteen & 1/2 acre campus. Here's a picture of the South gate, er, entrance of the school:







Currently the school is quite overcrowded and conditions are deteriorating.


----------



## Edward

A little more digging, and it appears that they offer a variety of degrees/diplomas, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and assume you just get the lower degrees with the GED, and that you have to have more formal education before seeking the higher ones. 

I still would have concerns.


----------



## 71CH

Herald said:


> 71CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Quick question. Does anybody know anything about this school in Georgia? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please establish your signature by following these instructions: http://www.puritanboard.com/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_signaturereqtsfaq
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


Thanks for bringing this to my attention. Updated the signature!

And thanks to everyone else for your posts. I'm not interested in going there. I heard about it and was curious.


----------



## Marrow Man

I get it, Wayne.


----------



## TomVols

I don't oppose all unaccredited schools. But I'm not wild about this one. I have no firsthand experience with them; I only know folks who have studied there. Not particularly rigorous or helpful


----------



## Wayne

Small consolation, Tim.


----------



## Herald

Wayne, I appreciate your plane of existence. It's more than just a plain existence.


----------



## Ivan

I got it too, Wayne.


----------

